# 476 sub class visa for Engineers



## Hafiz Zohaib (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi friends ! 
May you all are good & happy...actually i want to take some help from those who are already done with that visa application process...that how to apply for that just after exams...is the transcript & univetsity letter is enough for application process or i have to apply after taking my degree i.e 4 months later... And kindly tell me this visa successfull rate out of 10 if i will secure approximately 6.5 bands in ielts & 3.3 cgpa in my BS Electrical Engineering degree.
please if there any Pakistani brother/sister whose application is under processing or almost done, please contact me 03005191705.I shall be much thankful to him/her.
Regards: Hafiz Zohaib.


----------

